# What shall i do when my baby kribs spawn?



## joecobain (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

i am breeding my kribs in a community tank. They have paired already and are "vibrating" at the cave which is a good sign! They are moving out all of the sand/fine gravel from the bottom of the cave therefore it doesn't seem long until i have fry!

I want to try and keep all the fry to keep a few and to sell the rest.

Theres a few questions i have which i hope someone will be able to offer advice to me.

Firstly i want to insure the most amount of fry survive, i know they are known to be good parents but for this first lot of fry i want to try and keep. I am worried that the other fish in the community tank will try and eat them. Consequently if i remove the coconut shell where the female kribs will place the eggs (hopefully) into a breeding tank without the parents will the eggs be ok and hatch?

i know it sounds silly but if i do this will the pair want to breed again in the coconut or would they have lost trust?

Any advice is welcome. In the community tank i have 2 tiger barbs, 2 more kribs, 2 female fighters, 2 african dwarf frogs and a few platty.

Thank You


----------



## Mikrogeo (Jan 20, 2013)

Just remove the other fish and leave the kribs to do their thing alone in the tank.


----------

